# 501/508/510 - P3.01 Software Release Notes and Discussion



## BFG

P3.10 sent to limited release today


----------



## Darkman

according to Dishnetwork S/W page:
http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/technical/software_versions/index.asp

501/508/510 - P3.10 - as of 5/24/2005

Not "wide-spread" yet...

The "wide-spread" one is still P3.00


----------



## Darkman

ya .. i noticed too..
strange.. but 311 and 5XX now show the same s/w version...

Wonder if mistake or not..

P.Smith?


----------



## chaddux

They have corrected the version number to P3.01. Since P3.10 was already used, it was obviously an inverted number.


----------



## boylehome

My 510 has P300. It hasn't received the P301 yet. E* shows both versions so it looks like some receivers will get the download later then others.


----------



## Jason Nipp

Here are the release notes for P3.01

1. Expanded Check Switch support.
2. Improvements to the graphics in the user interface.
3. Expanded help screens with dealer contact support.
4. Improved Super Diagnostics and System Information.


----------



## Darkman

it supposed to be P3.10 .. not P3.01 (according to their web page) .. but i am actually wondering now ( you gave me an idea  ) .. if it actually IS P3.01 and P3.10 was entered there by mistake...

{edit} .. Yup.. - i just checked their web page.. and now it shows - 501/508/510 -P3.01

So P3.10 for 501/508/510 was a mistake..and they fixed it now...


----------



## Darkman

Yes.. was just going to say the same thing


----------



## Jason Nipp

BFG said:


> P3.10 sent to limited release today


Notes posted. As a side note the E* site had a typo earlier. Rev. level is actually P3.01


----------



## Jason Nipp

Darkman said:


> it supposed to be P3.10 .. not P3.01 (according to their web page) .. but i am actually wondering now ( you gave me an idea  ) .. if it actually IS P3.01 and P3.10 was entered there by mistake...
> 
> {edit} .. Yup.. - i just checked their web page.. and now it shows - 501/508/510 -P3.01
> 
> So P3.10 for 501/508/510 was a mistake..and they fixed it now...


Correct DM. There was a typo initially.

Notes posted.


----------



## chaddux

boylehome said:


> My 510 has P300. It hasn't received the P301 yet. E* shows both versions so it looks like some receivers will get the download later then others.


Ya think? That's what virtually always happens so I think that's pretty obvious.


----------



## ebaltz

Who is getting this release? Anyone have it yet?


----------



## speedy882001

Got it on one of my 508's but not the other.


----------



## Cyclone

Until NBR, does it really matter?


----------



## DishDude1

My 501 is at P301, it just got the new menus and the new system info screen.


----------



## garypen

Jason Nipp said:


> Here are the release notes for P3.01
> 
> 1. Expanded Check Switch support.
> 2. Improvements to the graphics in the user interface.
> 3. Expanded help screens with dealer contact support.
> 4. Improved Super Diagnostics and System Information.


Look, up in the sky....It's _Super_ diagnostics!


----------



## Jason Nipp

garypen said:


> Look, up in the sky....It's _Super_ diagnostics!


'sigh' :nono2:, yup it's official, gary's back.


----------



## pringerx

I just knew someone was going to make a joke of the Super Diagnostics... :lol: 

What do the new menus look like (anyone that has this)? New color or something? 

(I have a 508 & 510, neither have updated)


----------



## garypen

I'm assumingg it to will look like the newest 311/811 interface, which is much nicer than that old clunky look. Although, it isn't as nice as the 721/921 or 522/625 interfaces. 

I have a 501 at work. But, it's not hooked up right now. Or, I could tell you for sure.


----------



## High def mon

They are perrrdy but what I want is something functional. When is name based down loads coming????


----------



## ebaltz

Haven't received this update for either my 510 or 501 yet.


----------



## llunken777

I haven't recieved it on my 510 either


----------



## JeffInDallas

We received the software update, and it seems to have had one major bug, and one minor bug. When reviewing the guide, and selecting a show to record, normally the guide screen would be redisplayed with a timer icon on the program that you just set up to record. Well, after receiving the software update, it does not go back to the guide after clicking the create button. It stays on the timer setup screen, as if the click on Create didn't "take". If you continue to click the create button, it just stays there. 

You had to select the cancel icon/button to escape the timer setup screen. The guide never showed a timer icon for the program. Worst yet, the show never recorded. Well come to find out, it was adding a new timer for each click of the create button, so I had ten duplicate timers, and no, the conflict screen was never displayed. 

I deleted all of the timers, and the next day, the bug seems to be gone. I don't know if there was a "patch" or a new version applied overnight, but it seems to be working now. Other than the new fancy graphics, everything seems to be exactly the same as the old version. I understand that there are some other changes, but they are transparent to me. 

Another bug was that the skip and scan controls would frequently get frozen while watching queued TV. They just wouldn't work, until, after much trial and error, pushing cancel (which also makes the program jump to live). I have had this unit for two years, and am very used to how it works (it's glitches, etc.), and this was a new glitch, not user error or remote issues, etc.

Did anyone else see these bugs? Are yours gone too?


----------



## JeffInDallas

sorry for the crude photos...


----------



## Jason Nipp

JeffInDallas said:


> sorry for the crude photos...


Might I suggest using a photo editor as quickly as possible to hide your Caid and Smart cart serial numbers in the sys info shot...


----------



## Jason Nipp

Jason Nipp said:


> Might I suggest using a photo editor as quickly as possible to hide your Caid and Smart cart serial numbers in the sys info shot...


I see your offline so I did it for you. You really need to be careful with that info.


----------



## kstuart

When you receive a new software update, when you have verified that it is done *by tuning a channel*, then unplug your receiver, wait a few seconds and then plug it back in.

This is based on experience, rather than any particular technical information.

My guess would be that the whole process of updating can sometimes leave some things in memory which need to be cleared for best operation. This would explain Jeff's problems that only occurred shortly after the update.


----------



## Geeke19

Jason Nipp said:


> Here are the release notes for P3.01
> 
> 1. Expanded Check Switch support.
> 2. Improvements to the graphics in the user interface.
> 3. Expanded help screens with dealer contact support.
> 4. Improved Super Diagnostics and System Information.


thats good news


----------



## JeffInDallas

Thanks for the photo Edit Jason, I didn't realize that there was private info on those!


----------



## pringerx

>That's good news

Yeah, something different from the usual "Fixed black screen" updates we're so used to seeing.


----------



## ebaltz

Anyone else even have this update yet? When is it going global?


----------



## Beer Kahuna

My 501 got it the first day it was available but my 508 still hasn't updated.


----------



## BigDaddy10

I just cut on my 508 and I got the update sometime today


----------



## DDRio

Am I the only one who thinks that the old menus looked and felt way better than the new ones?


----------



## garypen

DDRio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the old menus looked and felt way better than the new ones?


Yes. You are.


----------



## garypen

Jason Nipp said:


> You really need to be careful with that info.


Why is that?


----------



## Jason Nipp

garypen said:


> Why is that?


Well, the world is full of less than honest people. Have you ever heard of cellphone cloning?  Now whether people's receiver settings or accounts are being cloned??? I have know idea if that urban legend is true or not. I just prefer not to find out the hard way. YMMV.


----------



## garypen

But, even if they do, how does that effect your receiver or account? Just wondering.


----------



## P Smith

I recall someone ( stonecold ?) mentioned: each receiver have unique hidden key, so cloning it from the published picture should be impossible.


----------



## boylehome

garypen said:


> But, even if they do, how does that effect your receiver or account? Just wondering.


Some _-stick could call in and toy with that receiver number and card, they could add programming, have the unit deactivated, etc. I don't see how they could clone it as they do not have physical possession of the unit/card?


----------



## garypen

Could they make those changes without the account number, SS, and/or PIN? If so, Dish needs to clamp down on their CSR security procedures.


----------



## SimpleSimon

In the old days (blue card), having a good pair of R & S numbers would allow someone to effectively have a copy of the programming. AFAIK, that's not (yet) possible with a yellow card.


----------



## P Smith

SimpleSimon said:


> In the old days (blue card), having a good pair of R & S numbers would allow someone to effectively have a copy of the programming. AFAIK, that's not (yet) possible with a yellow card.


Urban legend ! 
If each receiver have own hidden registration number, then the trick could be done by such post, not in real life.


----------



## Jon Spackman

When is 3.01 going to rain? I still dont have it? do most of you already have it?

Jon


----------



## P Smith

If your PVR # fall in the ranges :30945274-33490273, 53090274-53535273.


----------



## garypen

j5races said:


> When is 3.01 going to rain? I still dont have it? do most of you already have it?
> 
> Jon


According to my informal poll, most 50x users do not have it yet.


----------



## UHF

I've been gone since the middle of last week and my 508 got the update sometime since then.


----------



## SAEMike

I don't have it. I honestly could care less until the software is the NBR software, assuming that ever comes.


----------



## Jon Spackman

The reason i want more of us to have it is becuse it seems like its close to NBR software and i want the bugs to get worked out sooner than later so we can have a smooth NR rollout for the 50X/510 boxes. It looks like were getting the look of the 522/625 no?

Jon


----------



## RandallA

It's been two weeks since they released 3.01 to selected receivers. Maybe they are having problems with those and don't want to release it to all the receivers.

Just read this thread about a 501 taking the upgrade:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?p=516240#post516240


----------



## Grandude

3.01 arrived last night on my 501. I really like the improved menu. Didn't notice any other changes.


----------



## RandallA

I think they added the "Super Diagnostics" like the 311's have. I really like the diagnostics in the 311's, at least it tells you what kind of problems you may have.


----------



## pringerx

My 508 got the update this morning ("without my permission") and I like the new menu theme... but no 'Super Diagnostics'... They must have removed it from the code or something.

As for my 510, however, no update. If they already sent it to the 501s and 508s, the 510s are probably next in line.


----------



## Dax

DDRio said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the old menus looked and felt way better than the new ones?


No you're not the only one. My 510 updated today, and though it looks fancy, there's just something I don't like about the DVR Events Menu. For example, if you go to DVR Events and "info" a program, it looks the same as before. But if you select it, and there's a long program description, part of the description is missing. I don't remember it being like that before. Was it?

In any case, the lines of text and character spacing seem more condensed. And there's a lot of unused space on the screens. They could be displaying more events per screen, but instead the space is wasted. Just my opinion.


----------



## Alsat

My 501 got the update today. Lost all my recordings. The PVR screen showed only 8 of the about 2 dozen shows I had recorded - with the correct length this time - but said I had 34 hours and 59 minutes of record time left. Selecting any of the shows to play just put up the little play icon up on the screen for a bit but no other change on the screen whatsoever.

When the previous update happened all my recorded shows were listed, but with zero length and again the 34 hours and 59 minutes of time left. They were also all toast.

I am guessing the update occurred about 10:00am this morning as the detailed system information screen lists 91 signal losses starting at 10:02am on 6/9.

I am not impressed by this "feature" of their software updates.

Oh, all my timers stayed this time, in the previous update they all vanished.


----------



## pringerx

Ouch, 2 reports now of lost recordings. I'm a bit concerned now... 'cause there are programs on my hard disk I'd be sad to lose. :nono: Maybe it's time to backup.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Got 3.01 on my 510 last night or today. looks cool. i like it. No lost recordings, everyting fine here.....

Cant wait for NBR i wonder if its in the next release or not?


Jon


----------



## Dax

My 510 got the 3.01 update today, and I experienced my first glitch. I was recording a program that was set to 'Stop at end of event'. When the recording stopped, the picture froze. No matter which button I pressed, the "Stop Recording and Switch to Live Mode?" prompt would appear, but none of its options worked. Finally had to reset. 

Maybe I'm being punished for criticizing the new menus in my earlier post.


----------



## manicd

Just the last few minutes got the upgrade on one of my 501s. Still waiting on the other 501 and 510.

The receiver id was 35677XXX outside the range posted by P Smith on 4 Jun 2005.

Pretty menus. No apparent loss of timers or recorded programs.


----------



## manicd

Dax said:


> For example, if you go to DVR Events and "info" a program, it looks the same as before. But if you select it, and there's a long program description, part of the description is missing. I don't remember it being like that before. Was it?


It was on both of my 501s and 510 version 3.00 and prior. It seems only when there is to much description it got truncated on that particulat menu. But when you actually started the program and hit info, it was all there.


----------



## RandallA

Got 301 last night and didn't lose any recorded programs, phew! The "super diagnostics" are there and I really like that for troubleshooting. My receiver is not in that block range that P. Smith posted.


----------



## ebaltz

Still nothing on either my 501 or 510.


----------



## P Smith

RandallA said:


> Got 301 last night and didn't lose any recorded programs, phew! The "super diagnostics" are there and I really like that for troubleshooting. My receiver is not in that block range that P. Smith posted.


Dish changing the range all the time; I'll try to find new info, if it posted out here.


----------



## RandallA

No problem P Smith. 

Just wanted to let people know that they changed the range for the receivers that will be upgraded.


----------



## jwr22

I have a 501 and a 510. The 501 was upgraded to the 3.01 on the first day of the release. It just won't seem to get to my 510. Makes no sense to me. I like the look of the new layout.


----------



## jwr22

If I set the DVR system upgrades to "Notify Me Before Downloading", will the notification be given while you are watching programming or only when the reciever has been off and you turn it back on? Thanks.


----------



## pringerx

When you power it on, receiver will notify you.
...I don't think they interrupt you to update while you're watching TV.


----------



## P Smith

What I found out there: 'P301 30945274-37340273 53090274-57565273', interesting Dish already spooling update for the version, for now it have beta name 'CAW1'.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Think i found something weird on 3.01. Iset it to record a show and when i tried to power down the box to leave, it gave me the "must cancel and return to live mode to perform this request" message (something like that). so i hit cancel (or maybe yes i dont remember) and it turned off, but it also stopped recording. Did you always have to leave it on when its recording or is this new? I dont remember before because i usually use my marantz rc9200 remote with a macro to power it down.

Side note: it seems like the 510 is not responding to discrete codes anymore. Anyone notice this? I have macros on my remote, but every time i turn on the tv manually the 510 seems to be on in sleep mode. Has anyone else seen the discretes not work since 3.00???

Jon


----------



## SimpleSimon

j5races said:


> ... Did you always have to leave it on when its recording or is this new? ...


Old - always been that way.


----------



## Jon Spackman

OK, then i think it fine then. Still wondering why it doesn't seem to be responding to the discrete off code anymore, ill have to check my program for my remote and test a little to see if it is or is not responding to discrete codes still....

Thanks Simon,

Jon


----------



## Dax

My 510, with its newly acquired software update, experienced a reoccurrence of the frozen screen glitch. I had four timers in a row set to record. It had recorded the first two without any problems, and the third was in progress when I turned on the TV. 

I briefly looked at the shows I had already recorded, and deleted a couple of things off the events menu, etc. I don’t remember everything I did, but when the program stopped recording, the screen froze. As a result, my fourth timer did not fire. And by the time I reset the receiver, the next program had already started.

Who knows what sequence of events might have caused this to happen, but this is really frustrating because now I don’t trust it. Except for the occasional black screen, this receiver had been relatively problem free – at least compared to the one it replaced. 

I realize there is probably no software out there that is 100% bug free. And as a Windows user, I’ve come to expect an infestation everytime there’s a major update. But whatever happened to thorough testing? It makes me think that the programmers and engineers at E* are Microsoft rejects.


----------



## boylehome

Dax said:


> My 510, with its newly acquired software update, experienced a reoccurrence of the frozen screen glitch. I had four timers in a row set to record. It had recorded the first two without any problems, and the third was in progress when I turned on the TV.
> 
> I briefly looked at the shows I had already recorded, and deleted a couple of things off the events menu, etc. I don't remember everything I did, but when the program stopped recording, the screen froze. As a result, my fourth timer did not fire. And by the time I reset the receiver, the next program had already started.
> 
> Who knows what sequence of events might have caused this to happen, but this is really frustrating because now I don't trust it. Except for the occasional black screen, this receiver had been relatively problem free - at least compared to the one it replaced.
> 
> I realize there is probably no software out there that is 100% bug free. And as a Windows user, I've come to expect an infestation everytime there's a major update. But whatever happened to thorough testing? It makes me think that the programmers and engineers at E* are Microsoft rejects.


Dax, did you do a power cord re-boot? Sometimes a re-boot is needed after a software download as sometime old junk lingers.


----------



## Dax

boylehome said:


> Dax, did you do a power cord re-boot? Sometimes a re-boot is needed after a software download as sometime old junk lingers.


Yes, I did that after the first time it messed up.


----------



## BobMurdoch

My 510 received the update last Thursday. No problems so far......


----------



## jwr22

Anyone have any updated information on what the reciever S#s are for the 3.01 update?


----------



## RandallA

Version 3.01 is widespread according to Dish Network's website.


----------



## Geeke19

I like the new menu's


----------



## RandallA

They are the same menus as the 311's (except for the DVR function) and they also added "Super Diagnostics" something the 311's got in the previous software release. I like both new features.


----------



## ebaltz

My 510 received the update last night. Not much really new. Still don't have the update on my 501.


----------



## boylehome

My 501 and 510 now have 3.01. Same looks and functions as the 811 and the 311. The good thing about the update that I have discovered is, I can now have 5 satellites combined with switches at the same time. Before, it would not work with five, the hard drives wouldn't kick-on at power up and channels would get lost.


----------



## manicd

Got the update on the last of my two receivers. Now everything is 3.01 on both 501s and my 510. Everything appears fine.


----------



## SimpleSimon

I've still been rejecting it on my 501 - maybe a couple more days and I'll risk it - but more likely I'll wait until after the 921 gets L214 and is known to be stable (yeah, right).


----------



## ahecht

Who's brilliant idea was it to only display 6 recorded shows per page? That's a lot of wasted screen space.


----------



## RTCDude

ahecht said:


> Who's brilliant idea was it to only display 6 recorded shows per page? That's a lot of wasted screen space.


It was six on 3.00, I counted them. 3.00 just used a bigger font.

It appears that the new menus are just a new presentation style for the
same old menus (sans the new info screens). Hence, the previous version
had six, so does this version.

Now why they didn't add more lines when going to smaller font is better
question.

But more practically, if 5XXs are really going to get NBR, I suspect the
5XXs had to be upgraded to a software environment used on some of
the newer receivers. And a consequence of that change was the new
menu look.

Just a guess.


----------



## James Long

I got 3.01 last night

I also note that the signal strength screen shows the Voom transponders on 61.5
(Selectable - obviously 8PSK transponders won't be 'seen' by a QPSK only receiver.)

Nice update - makes my 501 look as good as the 301's  .

JL


----------



## pringerx

My 508 and 510 both have the new update now... No problems on either.


----------



## Dax

I don't know if the latest glitch is due to the software update or something else, but I'd never had this problem until now.

I have a timer set to record a program every morning at 2:30 central time. Actually it's set from 2:29 a.m. to 3:01 a.m. The last two mornings I've discovered the receiver on (I always turn it off when I go to bed), and there are two event listings for my program. The first one is 16 minutes long, the second 11 and there are 5 minutes missing in between. 

I've seen this kind of thing happen if there's a power outage, but there hasn't been. So what's going on? Is it possible that Dish is doing something at that time that would interrupt my recording?


----------



## Jason Nipp

Software version P3.01 is now "Widespread".


----------



## RTCDude

My 510 has had 3.01 for four days now. Every night at precisely 12:45:30 am
PST, it will spontaneously freeze and reboot (I'm always up late and check the
time against an atomic radio clock)!

At first I thought Dish might be changing things late at night, but my 501, that
has had 3.01 for five days now, has never exhibited this issue.

Of course I've tried all of the usual cures, pull the plug, front panal reboots,
factory resets, yada, yada, yada... It doesn't seem to matter what channel
the 510 in on either.

Any wild guesses?


----------



## Beer Kahuna

> I have a timer set to record a program every morning at 2:30 central time. Actually it's set from* 2:29 a.m. to 3:01* a.m. The last two mornings I've discovered the receiver on (I always turn it off when I go to bed), and there are two event listings for my program. The first one is *16 minutes* long, the second *11 and there are 5 minutes* missing in between.


 St. Louis, MO



> Every night at precisely 12:45:30 am


 San Jose, CA

Seems to be at the same time in both locations. Must be a dish thing?


----------



## Dax

RTCDude said:


> My 510 has had 3.01 for four days now. Every night at precisely 12:45:30 am
> PST, it will spontaneously freeze and reboot (I'm always up late and check the
> time against an atomic radio clock)!
> 
> At first I thought Dish might be changing things late at night, but my 501, that
> has had 3.01 for five days now, has never exhibited this issue.
> 
> Of course I've tried all of the usual cures, pull the plug, front panal reboots,
> factory resets, yada, yada, yada... It doesn't seem to matter what channel
> the 510 in on either.
> 
> Any wild guesses?


Well at least I know I'm not the only one. . . I don't know the precise time, but as I said in yesterday's post, for two days in a row the show I record at 2:29 a.m. central time was interrupted after 16 minutes (according to the time on the event menu). It recorded the last 11 minutes of the program in a second event, but there's a segment missing in between. The approximate time it takes to reboot would account for the missing time.

This morning I stayed up to watch it. I let the timer come on and shut off, and it worked fine this time. However when I turned it back on a couple of minutes later, it was in the process of rebooting.

My 510 got the software update on the 9th, and this problem didn't occur until the 15th. But I've had other issues like the screen freezing when a recording stops. In any case, none of these problems occurred before 3.01. I don't know if it makes any difference, but I've now turned off automatic updates.


----------



## jcrobso

Mine took 3.01 yesterday so far no problems. John


----------



## RTCDude

Beer Kahuna said:


> Seems to be at the same time in both locations. Must be a dish thing?


Beer Kahuna, Good catch! The time match completely escaped me!



Dax said:


> Well at least I know I'm not the only one. . . I don't know the precise time, but as I said in yesterday's post, for two days in a row the show I record at 2:29 a.m. central time was interrupted after 16 minutes (according to the time on the event menu). It recorded the last 11 minutes of the program in a second event, but there's a segment missing in between. The approximate time it takes to reboot would account for the missing time.
> 
> This morning I stayed up to watch it. I let the timer come on and shut off, and it worked fine this time. However when I turned it back on a couple of minutes later, it was in the process of rebooting.
> 
> My 510 got the software update on the 9th, and this problem didn't occur until the 15th. But I've had other issues like the screen freezing when a recording stops. In any case, none of these problems occurred before 3.01. I don't know if it makes any difference, but I've now turned off automatic updates.


So tonight the reboot on my 510 DIDN'T occur! I just saw another thread (called _All my DVR recievers rebooted at same time_) that had the same problem. But in this case, 501s rebooted also. My 501 never did. Time will tell if this issue persists.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43094


----------



## Dax

I don't know what happened because I wasn't there to see it. But I had a timer set to record from 1 pm - 2 pm, and all I got was the first 20 seconds of the event.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Got my first ZSR on my 510 the other day. I hope this is not a sign of things to come from this new software. Anybody else get or getting ZSR's on your 5XX with the new software?

Jon


----------



## purwater

My update to 3.01 had been smooth until last night. I've had no freezes or reboots, etc so I thought I was in the clear. I had the whole season of "24" recorded on my 510 and had finally decided to sit down over the weekend and watch it all. I managed to get thru the first 17 episodes without problem. Then last night I got home from work and was gonna watch a couple more episodes. Well since Sunday night the DVR had deleted 3 of the 6 episodes left plus the 2 hour finale. I'd never had something like this happen. Needless to say I was a highly pissed individual. Is this something that happens from time to time to others? Or am I just "lucky"?


----------



## Jon Spackman

did you try a power cord reboot? Ive heard others sometimes say that shows that "dissapeared" come back with a good reboot or two.... worth a try unless you already have

Jon


----------



## Beardedbosn

"I don't know what happened because I wasn't there to see it. But I had a timer set to record from 1 pm - 2 pm, and all I got was the first 20 seconds of the event."

Dax

Check my thread about 508/510 timer lockups in the general DVR discussion forum. No real answers yet, but some of my symptoms are similar.

Chris


----------



## Dax

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Geeke19

anybody having a problem with the 510 rebooting its self. during the morning hours of like 1am until 12pm, when I am flipping channels in the guide or setting a timer for a show the 510 just cuts off. Then comes back on,cuts off then comes back on one more time to a "ACCQUIRING SATELLITE SIGNAL". 



Like last week I was recording a movie off starz, watched something on the hard drive while that movie was recording. The light was green and red, after I got done watching the show already on my hard drive. The movie that was recorded, only recorded 15 mins of it. Went to play it the 510 rebooted its self again and did a "ACCQUIRING SATELLITE SIGNAL" again. 

Also about 30 mins ago was recording something and went to the next day in the guide to see what the other show was going to be about and the 510 rebooted again a couple of times then the message "ACCQUIRING SATELLITE SIGNAL" came up. It stopped the recording. 

It's not raining outside or nothing when this happens, I have unplugged it for 5 mins,did a checkswitch,took the card out. This is getting very annoying I can't even surf the guide when recording something. 


I know this seems confusing sorry about that. Does anybody know how to fix this or is somebody having the same problem?


----------

